# Lightpainting from the weekend



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Just the 2 shots, outside the house was the location!


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Brilliant - willing to share how you did it? 

Torch in a soft box?


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Looks like they came from a brochure! Especially the Navara. Nice work.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Exactly that Michael, snap on torch in a softbox giving the nice clean line and no spill of light because you have your arm stuffed up in it. Light leaking nd hot spots were a problem to start with but once we looked at the shot on the LCD it became apparent what had to be done. 
Difference is the first shot the car is very clean and wearing modesta and the truck in the second shot is mine and wearing mud and pig much from my field !


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

I love light painting cars but I need a soft box as i get light spill


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

You need one of these Graeme, take a butchers

http://www.gizmodo.co.uk/2014/03/these-ethereal-night-scenes-are-illuminated-from-above-by-a-drone/


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Absolutely love the first pic. The second one still looks a bit dark, but I guess that's from the camera angle. 

Have you tried painting with fire yet?


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Painting with fire sounds fun!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

S63 said:


> You need one of these Graeme, take a butchers
> 
> http://www.gizmodo.co.uk/2014/03/these-ethereal-night-scenes-are-illuminated-from-above-by-a-drone/


I really do...! Funnily enough I know a guy locally that does PRV flying with a quad and a hexacopter thingy, minds racing now!!!!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

-Raven- said:


> Absolutely love the first pic. The second one still looks a bit dark, but I guess that's from the camera angle.
> 
> Have you tried painting with fire yet?


Not tried the fire / spinning stuff yet, I have seen it done very well by others though so maybe thats whats holding me back! Have you given it a go?


----------

